# Lenovo G400s Wifi problem



## sivarap (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently bought a Lenovo G400s Touch screen laptop. The laptop is very good overall. But there is a very nagging problem with the Wifi. The wireless goes to 'Limited connectivity' every 5-10 minutes. The problem is not seen on other devices connected to the same wifi. So the problem is not with the wifi. I am using Win8 OS (OEM). Any help is greatly appreciated. 
regards,
Prashanth


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Try to uninstall drivers and download new drivers from Intel.com website.


----------



## sivarap (Aug 16, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Try to uninstall drivers and download new drivers from Intel.com website.


Tried it a couple of times. The wifi adaptor is Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2013)

how about asking for replacement, since it is brand new.


----------

